# how long until you got a sub-20 average?



## Escher (Sep 8, 2008)

just wondering 
i broke my sub-20 virginity p) 75 days after my first solve. this is pretty quick, but to be fair, i had competition from 3 friends (which definitely spurred me on) and the reams of cubing knowledge here and elsewhere (badmephisto, mackys site, dan harris' site, vandenbergs, etc etc etc). and a sweet-ass DIY 
so when did you start? and when did you reach the landmark avg?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 8, 2008)

I started cubing on September 22, 2007.


August 17, 2008 at 12:32EST was an average of 19.47

(Sadly on sub-20 average on 3x3)

Almost 8 months and like 3 months of just 1 or 2 solves a day.

EDIT: Time zone...


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 8, 2008)

solved my first cube on Sept 8, 2007, but did not get serious until january. Got a 19.99 average on August 30th, 2008. so technically it was almost a year. but if you consider that i did get serious until january, and that i did nothing but 4x4, 2x2, and clock for like 2 months, i got my sub-20 after about 6 months of actual work. but i went ahead and entered the UWR as 357 days i think. my best average is now 18.79, and i am _still_ too lazy to finish learning PLL.

Edit: OMG i just realized that today is the 1-year anniversary of the first time i solved the cube!!!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 8, 2008)

Started between 20 and 25 years ago. Haven't lost my sub-20 virginity yet


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 8, 2008)

I started on Dec 31st, so I always have an exact count if I ever need to know. I hit sub-20 on June 9th. So 5 months and 9 days.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> I started on Dec 31st, so I always have an exact count if I ever need to know. I hit sub-20 on June 9th. So 5 months and 9 days.



You need to work on your months...


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 9, 2008)

~3 years.

Seems pitiful, huh? Thats what I get for swimming 5 hours a day instead.

Only counting when I really practiced, it was probably close to half a year... there were several 10-month breaks in there


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > I started on Dec 31st, so I always have an exact count if I ever need to know. I hit sub-20 on June 9th. So 5 months and 9 days.
> ...


Seems to be accurate to me


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 9, 2008)

I used to not do anything else, except school and homework...so I usually got in about 500 solves a day. I reached sub-20 in about 8 months (December 1st - July ??).


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > pcharles93 said:
> ...



June is the 6th month.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Take out a calendar and physically count out the 30-day periods between December 31st and June 6th; you'll get 5, give or take a few days.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Oh...I thought it was December 1st.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've gotten a few sub 20 avg of 5s. But I suck so I can never stay that low. I've been cubing for a couple years but never really practiced a lot like most people.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 9, 2008)

I've hit sub 20 very few times. One 15, two 17's, three 18's, two 19's, and a few 20's. My average is 22-25 seconds.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 9, 2008)

MistArts said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...


Wouldn't it have been 8 days then?


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 9, 2008)

one year + one week.
one month break after first 2 month without any progress on LBL.
a 3 month break from nov 2007 to feb 2008, not a lot of serious cubing afterwards. Join forum and waste time reading stuff instead of actually cubing. No cubing at all during summer vacation. So actual cubing time is probably closer to 6 months.


----------



## Harris Chan (Sep 9, 2008)

Around 3 months. That was back in Halloween of 2005 till 30th of January 2006. My cubes weren't the best (neither were my stickers), and there weren't as many sites as now. I did get some tips and help from Dave Campbell at the time  (I started with the Rubik's booklet one for a week or so then switched to LBL, then Joel's beginner method, and so on...)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2008)

Start - January 2007

Order of studying and length
4 months of fridrich (no sub 20)
7 months of roux ( lots of sub 20)
2 months of petrus (some sub 20)
1 month of heise (no sub20)

14 months to get a good amount of sub 20s. I use roux, petrus, and heise since I use roux as a main and its good block building practice.


----------



## Faz (Sep 9, 2008)

73 days - i am number 4 on the UWR page - you would be number 5

No. 1 is jay woo?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow... so fast...
I have been cubing since I was nine, and now I am 13. 
Help me count how many years I had been cubing
P.S. I didn't know anything about Fridrich or any other speedcubing method until earlier this year (at around january) since I was the only cuber in my school (until I thought my friends my beginner method, which was the cross on top, that sucked)

P.S.S. Sorry for the long 'P.S.'


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 9, 2008)

I started cubing at the end o January this year, and i haven't had a sub 20 solve yet. My PB is 21.46, so i'm pretty close, but not there yet.


----------



## Jude (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow Escher, you did it fast. You must have learnt and been inspired off some real legend - in real life, of course!
Teehee

Edit: *On topic*: Started in February and my best average 10/12 is still 22.22, although that was sometime in June/July and I haven't really cubed much since then, so if I'd REALLY pushed myself I could've achieved sub 20 by now =)


----------



## Garmon (Sep 9, 2008)

It's been 9 months still getting 30 seconds.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 9, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> ~3 years.
> 
> Seems pitiful, huh? Thats what I get for swimming 5 hours a day instead.
> 
> Only counting when I really practiced, it was probably close to half a year... there were several 10-month breaks in there



Have you gotton a sub 20 50 free yet?


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 9, 2008)

I started cubing in April 2007, but I didn't really start seriously learning more algs than I needed until maybe June 2007
my first sub20 average was in April 2008, so thats like a year after I started, not too bad I guess


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah chukk, i was so obsessed because of this legend at my school. he was really good, but i had too much spare time and practiced far too much. lol see you tomorrow morning.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 9, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > ~3 years.
> ...



Meters? Nobody has. Yards? I suck at sprint free. My best was a 22.6x. Heck, my best 50 fly time was a 23.17...


----------



## Ewks (Sep 10, 2008)

I started cubing in January 2007 and got sub 30 in the fall and got my first sub 20 average of 12 in July 2008.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2008)

I started cubing, technically, back in April 2007, but I actually started spedcubing in January 2008. My first sub-20 average was in May/June this year.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had a sub20 average of 5 once, one of them was lucky. The average was high 19 though. I've been getting sub 25 consistently since then, but no sub20. It was made after approximately 3 and a half months of cubing.


----------



## Carson (Sep 10, 2008)

I started cubing somewhere around the fall of 2005, so I guess I've been doing this for about 3 years now. I have taken quite a few extended breaks since I started, and have only become extremely serious about it during the last 6-8 months. I am yet to get a sub 20... or a sub 30... or a sub 40. I actually had my new pb avg of 5 last night: it was 45.05.


----------



## Mr. E (Sep 11, 2008)

WHAAA, im still a virgin :.(


----------



## Escher (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah but dont worry, sub-20 with lbl is impossible unless your Erik Akkersdijk. a sub 40 lbl isnt too shabby at all


----------



## toast (Sep 14, 2008)

Started cubing, December 26, 2007.
Hit sub-20 around may or june.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been cubing since January 2008.

I very near to sub 20! I average 20-25 sec.


----------

